# Shoe fetish....



## stacey (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay lately I've had an itch to buy shoes. I've bought 4 new pairs of BCBGirls in the past two weeks (yea you can imagine how much my husband loves me spending his money haha) I wanted to share 'em with you. I LOVE my shoes but HATE breaking it in!






















Whatcha guys think?


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 13, 2005)

I love all of them (I have a bit of a shoe thing, too )  I really like the second pair, tho


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 13, 2005)

I really love the first pair!!!
Are they from BCBGirls?


----------



## stacey (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes mam'm they are all from BCBGirls. I got a steal on the last 2 cause I got it at the Carlsbad Company outlets here in San Diego.


----------



## user4 (Sep 13, 2005)

i dont know any girl who doesnt have a shoe thing... they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

oh hot dayum!!! the 1st 2 are DEEEVINE!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 13, 2005)

i have a shoe fetish, but can never wear them. i have a very wide bridge, which makes wearing shoes like that, which i love, so unbearable to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





very cute. i love all 4


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2005)

Ohhhhh........I love BCBG everything!!!!! Clothes, shoes you name it!
The 3rd pair is my favorite


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 14, 2005)

All those shoes are hot! I have a shoe fetish as well hence the screen name


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 25, 2005)

the katchens (the first pair) are my favorite!  i have three pairs of them; they are the best pumps ever.  i have them in black, white, and red.  i work in a shoe boutique so i get to buy everything at cost!  they are surprisingly comfortable for a pump.  for spring they are releasing a satin floral pattern and a robin egg's blue leather in that shoe...i already have them reserved!


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Sep 27, 2005)

cute! I like the first pair!


----------



## stacey (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok so I went to the outlet's again with my sister. I ended up buying makeup, clothes, jewelry and shoes! (yea, my husband is going to kill me haha) Here's the shoes:











The gold ones are from BEBE and the black one are from BCBG.


----------



## stacey (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_the katchens (the first pair) are my favorite!  i have three pairs of them; they are the best pumps ever.  i have them in black, white, and red.  i work in a shoe boutique so i get to buy everything at cost!  they are surprisingly comfortable for a pump.  for spring they are releasing a satin floral pattern and a robin egg's blue leather in that shoe...i already have them reserved!_

 
And you and I need to talk about setting up something where I can buy shoes off of you!!


----------



## stacey (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay I went shopping again today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha My latest.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 28, 2005)

i love those steve maddens!  i really like the steve madden wedges lately...which is strange because i'm not usually a fan of steve madden, although i do like steve by steve madden.  i bought three pairs of shoes yesterday...a round-toe steve madden wedge with a t-strap (i got them in black and brown) and a pair of H by tommy hilfiger bronze pumps.  ahhh shoes...the one thing i have more of than makeup!


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh stacey I love those Steve Madden peeptoe wedges. Beautiful!!! 

My biggest temptations are MAC and shoes. I shop regularly at Myer Brisbane and rarely do I escape without making a purchase since the MAC counter and shoe department are now only metres away from one another. If it's not one its the other!!!!


----------



## stacey (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Catherine^* 
_Oh stacey I love those Steve Madden peeptoe wedges. Beautiful!!! 

My biggest temptations are MAC and shoes. I shop regularly at Myer Brisbane and rarely do I escape without making a purchase since the MAC counter and shoe department are now only metres away from one another. If it's not one its the other!!!!_

 
Yea the nearest MAC counter is at Nordstrom's and go figure the shoe department is right in front of the counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't resist the temptation.


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm curious to know how much you spent on the green khaki metallic looking heels, last picture in the original post. I bought a pair EXACTLY like that in black from Zellers for $16CD by Mossimo.


----------



## stacey (Oct 15, 2005)

Umm.. if I remember correctly they were on sale for $40USD.


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 15, 2005)

I freakin' love them all! You are my shoe soul mate!!! Wait... I guess that would be "sole" mate. (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## nordic_doll (Oct 16, 2005)

OMG the 3rd pair in the 1st post!!!!!! I've been looking for shoes like that forever they are gorgeous. I'm jealous


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 19, 2005)

THe first pair is the exact pair i have been looking for . only in white. for like 6 months ! where can i find those shoes!!!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_THe first pair is the exact pair i have been looking for . only in white. for like 6 months ! where can i find those shoes!!!_

 
  The first pair is called the Katchen.  I would try looking for them when the early spring shoes arrive in stores, around the end of January/beginning of February.  BCBGirls has released the Katchen in white for the past two or three years.  Your best bet would be to check at Nordstrom or Macys.  You can even ask a salesperson to check if they have the BCBGirls Katchen in white on order and they should be able to tell you a shipping date if they are getting it.  And if you go to big business like Nordstrom, they may be able to special order the shoe for you because many of BCBGirls shoes are open-stock.  I have it in black and white, and I bought it yesterday in chocolate brown faux croc.  

P.S. Sorry for the over abundance of information...I work in a shoe store....


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh boyyyy those Steve Maddens are hot hotttt!And the 3rd pair in your first post.GOSH.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 
_Oh boyyyy those Steve Maddens are hot hotttt!And the 3rd pair in your first post.GOSH._

 
I agreeeeeeeee
I love retro looking shoes, I have a shoe fetish too!


----------



## stacey (Oct 22, 2005)

retro is freaking great. i still cant find, though, a sleek black shirt to match them.


----------

